# Dubai Central Post Office



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Hey, 

Trying to contact the Dubai Central Post Office from the UK in regards to a package that is sitting in their offices. 

The number that I have and calling is +971 4 337 1500 however there isn't really a dial tone. 

Can anyone confirm this is the correct number or am I missing something? 

Thanks.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

That's the correct number. Perhaps dial 04 instead of 4 after the country code? Just a guess.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

motojet said:


> That's the correct number. Perhaps dial 04 instead of 4 after the country code? Just a guess.


Thanks just tried it but still doesn't work.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Could it be that the office works government hours? It's located in Karama. It might be worth going there rather than trying to call.


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

BedouGirl said:


> Could it be that the office works government hours? It's located in Karama. It might be worth going there rather than trying to call.


The original poster is in the UK so I don't think going in person is an option. Out of curiosity I called twice and had a busy signal.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

motojet said:


> The original poster is in the UK so I don't think going in person is an option. Out of curiosity I called twice and had a busy signal.


I can't see that on my iPad. Really, the best way is to go in person. If they can't, for obvious reasons, perhaps they have a friend who can? They would need to write some sort of NOC to collect on their behalf.


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for trying motojet..

BedouGirl I am in the UK so am unable to go in person and currently have no one that can go on my behalf.

Oh well nothing else I could do really but to keep trying and hope for the best.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Have a look at this - there's also a central post office in Deira http://www.emiratespost.com/content/english/contact.jsp

There's an email address too. Might be worth a go.

And there seems to be more contact details for Karama on here too http://yp.theemiratesnetwork.com/biz/United_Arab_Emirates/Dubai/Emirates_Post_Karama_101874.html


----------



## maths.teacher (Feb 4, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Have a look at this - there's also a central post office in Deira :: Emirates Post :: The Official Postal Service of UAE
> 
> There's an email address too. Might be worth a go.
> 
> And there seems to be more contact details for Karama on here too Emirates Post - Karama - Dubai, United Arab Emirates (UAE) - TEN Yellow Pages


Thanks will have a look.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

motojet said:


> That's the correct number. Perhaps dial 04 instead of 4 after the country code? Just a guess.


Hello maths.teacher,

For your information if you are calling from the UK you do not dial 04 only 4.


----------

